
Peak detection on signals in Python - monsieurv
http://blog.ytotech.com/2015/11/01/findpeaks-in-python/
======
lucashn
Thanks for the nice article. Peak detection algorithms are indeed required in
many engineering applications, so it is good to see that there are different
approaches to the same problem.

I just want to add that PeakUtils also support fitting gaussians and computing
centroids to increase the peak resolution, allowing for a higher resolution
(instead of just finding the indexes). Also, the PeakUtils indexes function
was inspired on Marcos Duarte implementation, so those methods have some
similarities in the results.

Marcos Duarte

~~~
monsieurv
I've editted the post to add a note on these points, thanks for the feedback!

YT

------
jankoslavic
Great article. For your application, you would maybe be interested in a small
and fast findpeaks implementation I coded a while ago:
[https://github.com/jankoslavic/py-
tools/tree/master/findpeak...](https://github.com/jankoslavic/py-
tools/tree/master/findpeaks)

~~~
monsieurv
Thanks, it works great, added to the list: [https://github.com/MonsieurV/py-
findpeaks#janko-slavic-findp...](https://github.com/MonsieurV/py-
findpeaks#janko-slavic-findpeaks)

------
jcadam
Good info. I had to solve this problem a couple of weeks ago and ended up
coding up my own solution.

I had to calculate (well, estimate) the SNR of signals for which I had little
useful information. So, I needed to isolate the 'signal' (my signals had only
one peak) from the rest of the waveform to get an estimate for the noise. Bah,
not fun.

